# new to mice



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

hi there

I am new to mice and have been a hamster breeder for a few years and have successfully shown them too.

I have got two pet mice and have decided to change direction and try fancy mice now.

I am not breeding mice at all as I now want to learn all I can as I did with hamsters but I have seen differing comments on when to hold the babies.

Can mice be held soon after birth or not as Hamsters will not let you touch them for at least two weeks?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome. 

Good to hear you want to learn all you can before you start.
I usually pick up my babies within the first 24 hours, but of course it depends on the Mum and how she's doing, how nervous she seems. I do this to check size, gender and to decide which to cull. I don't start actually handling them until they are a week or so old, though.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Hello, and welcome.
> 
> Good to hear you want to learn all you can before you start.
> I usually pick up my babies within the first 24 hours, but of course it depends on the Mum and how she's doing, how nervous she seems. I do this to check size, gender and to decide which to cull. I don't start actually handling them until they are a week or so old, though.


is it the same with mice then a nervous mother would cull the babies if you did it too soon?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course it happens, but it is very, very rare. She'd have to be extremely stressed. It can also happen if something is wrong with the babies.


----------



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

What exactly is culling?

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

bella_squeak said:


> What exactly is culling?
> 
> Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


culling is the process of removing animals from a breeding pool. This can be by humanly putting them down, fostering of young, rehoming to a pet home ect.


----------

